
When Futurism Led to Fascism–and Why It Could Happen Again - Anon84
https://www.wired.com/story/italy-futurist-movement-techno-utopians/
======
alexryan
It’s my strong intuition that there is indeed a link between accelerated
progress, including the disruption of moral barriers erected by previous
generations to ensure peace, and the eruption of movements (both fascist and
communist) driven by a desire to eradicate the elites believed to be
responsible for the suffering caused.

